# Are wood forms for the caveman?



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Then I be he.:w00t:

Who here has used the snaptie/catshead method with 8 ft wood forms for basements?

It's been about 8 or so years since I've done my own cement foundation walls and when I called to find the ties and plates nobody could help me. Finaly I found them in Decatur.

The fella told me no one uses them anymore. Has wood forms gone totally out? Or is there another system I'm not aware of?

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Bob'
Do you have the real old forms made out of 2x4's and plywood that uses pins and wedges? Or the Simplex kind that are the mullti ply laminates with the latches on the form? My father GRHS had a couple of sets of the 2x4 with marine ply . On the last wall we did with them (what was left of them) we just stripped them and buried them, that was back around "68":laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wooden forms went out with the dinosaurs.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Bob,
We use the Symons Steelply, Metal frame with plywood face and we have a set of what used to be called I think "Rock" forms 2 X 4 and plywood that have metal walers across the back and use a tapered 1/2" rod as a tie and they clamp together. Very fast used mostly for rough work.

Nick


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I think Glass is talking about 3/4" plywood with #4 smooth bar through Gates snapties. Or at least that's the way we've done them for years - but whew what a pain. Someday I'll have a set of Symons.. used a set a few years back - so much easier and lighter than "form oil" soaked 3/4" ply.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Well I guess the old fat guy hasn't lost it yet:w00t: We poured today!:thumbsup:

How do you like my scafold?

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Bob,
Were those forms made for that job or have you used them before?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

That job, but I have plans for those babies.

Bob


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow - that's even advanced for what we used to use.. wish I had some pictures. We didn't have clamps, cams, or anything else - just the smooth bar that ran through the Gates twist ties.. after the pour you would take a cold chisel held with a pair of vise grips and a 5# hammer to "clip" the ties so you could strip the wall


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Bob, 

Nice looking job. What did you use as plywood?


Nick


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

7/16 OSB with a 1 ft spin block under the wailer at each opening.

Worked like a charm and saved a little doe.

Bob


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd be interested to know how the osb holds up if you keep them as forms. Was there a smooth face to the OSB? Did you oil the faces?


Nick

The scaffold????


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

How far apart are the vertical 2x,s spaced..... 2'?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Yea, 2 ft.

No I didn't oil, I got busy and forgot to pick up the oil, however I wet em good. They don't hold up too well, however you should get 3 pours out of them. When I'm done, I'm going to use them as panel walls for my new garage.:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll bet that wall will have some texture to it!:laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Bob,
When do you plan on stripping it?:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

It's all covering anyhow. 

As far as stripping, the last time I did that was 84' at a club called confitties in Jax Fla. I only won 50 bucks but I had a wonderful night after.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Bob, By the way how many yards did the wall take?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

13.5, but thats just one side. I'll pull em and move em to the other monday.

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Bob,

Almost afraid to ask but did you use a vibrator?:w00t: :laughing:


----------

